# Messy poppy painting



## Sadie cullen (Jun 1, 2013)

In a recent painting I done of a barn owl I accidentally spilt some paint In an area I wanted to keep white so I had to rescue it by adding splashes in the background, I actually quite liked how it turned out so I've done a similar thing with this new painting I recently finished, let me know your thoughts


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

I think that it looks great with the owl. I'm not a waterpainting guy. I don't have the control so I appreciate the difficulties involved. It's just not one of your better works.


----------



## Scott R Nelson (Jun 26, 2013)

It's an interesting painting. Sort of part abstract and part real world.

The only thing I, personally, want from art is for it to make me feel good for having looked at it, and yours passes that test.


----------



## Sadie cullen (Jun 1, 2013)

thanks Scott  
and i do agree dleeg definitely not one of my better works, i do like working in watercolour so hopefully will figure out how to use it well soon


----------



## photoman (Apr 28, 2014)

Hi Sadie
I think this is a great lesson to newbies to art, in that it shows that not all mistakes or accidents whilst painting are a bad thing. As you said you like it how it eventually turned out, even though that's not what you had planned.


----------



## Sadie cullen (Jun 1, 2013)

hi photoman, yes it is a good lesson to learn i used to give up when something went 'wrong' but now I've learnt if you just persevere you might be pleasantly surprised with the outcome


----------

